# Aerocool Gatewatch 2: Seltsames Verhalten



## pcfreak26 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe eine Aerocool Gatewatch 2, wo Ich zuerst dachte sie hätte einen defekt, weil sie immer wieder Alarm schlug wegen der Drehzahl. Also hatte Ich vor einem Jahr alle Lüfter abgenommen und mir nur noch die Temperaturen anzeigen lassen und die Lüfter (4x 80mm) über eine Manuelle Steuerung von Vivanco geregelt.

Vor einer Woche hab Ich dann für einen Gehäusetest die Lüfter des neuen Gehäuses (2x 120mm max. 900RPM) und die zusätzlich gekauften Scyte Slipstream 120mm Lüfter mit 1900rpm daran angeschlossen und die wieder über die Gatewatch 2 regeln lassen.

Da mir aber die 2 Scyte-Lüfter nicht unter 1500 rpm kamen und damit zu laut waren, stellte Ich die Steuerung für die beiden Lüfter von Auto auf manuell und versuchte die Lüfter herunter zu regeln.

Dieses schlug fehl, weniger als 1500 bzw 1600 rpm liessen sich nicht einstellen, erst als Ich die Sensoren von den Wärmequellen entfernte konnte Ich weniger einstellen. Der Wert steht jetzt bei 1200 rpm. Also Sensoren wieder an Ihren Platz positioniert.

Prompt fängt die Gatewatch wieder an, die im Manuellen Modus befindlichen Lüfter hochzudrehen, auch ein Reset änderte daran nichts. Das erklärt auf eine Art die Drehzahlalarme von vor einem Jahr, da die Gatewatch versucht hatte die Lüfter höher drehen zu lassen als eigentlich geht.

Das sollte ja eigentlich so nicht sein, das die Gatewatch macht was sie will. Hat vielleicht noch jemand ein solches Verhalten dieser Lüftersteuerung.

mfg Thomas


----------

